# Amp Tech In GTA?



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...who is/are the best amp tech(s) in toronto or the gta?

my traynor ycv40wr is due for servicing and, probably, new tubes.

i'd love to have someone run a full diagnostic and, ideally, suggest upgrades.

-dh


----------



## iggs (Apr 6, 2006)

Tim @ Songbird Music
Tony @ Capsule Music
Martin Newall (I think he also works out of Capsule Music)


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

The guy I use is Leif Bodnarchuk. Great service and professional quality work.

http://www.enforce.ca/eastdaleamps/index.html


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...a friend mentioned rob fowler at long & mcquade. 

anyone know him?

-dh


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Tarbender said:


> The guy I use is Leif Bodnarchuk. Great service and professional quality work.
> 
> http://www.enforce.ca/eastdaleamps/index.html


Leif did a guitar setup for me a couple of weeks ago and it came out really well. He told me that he's going on tour for a few weeks though, so may not be a good choice if you are in a hurry.


----------



## mirthvader (Aug 24, 2006)

I second Tim at Songbird. He has serviced a couple of old Traynors for me and has always been reasonable.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

David, try John Fletcher. He does a lot of work for 12th Fret. He did some work on a amp of mine. Excellent tech and very reasonable rates.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

mario said:


> David, try John Fletcher. He does a lot of work for 12th Fret. He did some work on a amp of mine. Excellent tech and very reasonable rates.


...i had forgetten about him. he worked on one of my amps many moons ago. really great guy! any idea how i can contact him privately?

-dh


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...i had forgetten about him. he worked on one of my amps many moons ago. really great guy! any idea how i can contact him privately?
> 
> -dh


 I have lost his phone#, but call the 12thFret and they will give you his number. Very honest repairman. When I sent him my amp, he quoted me a price and I went with that. When my amp was fixed, he said the price I was quoted was a little too high for the work he did, so he lowered it by almost $100. He seem's to be highly respected judging by all the amps I saw in his living room. You can't go wrong with him! And you are right, he is a great guy.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Paul said:


> I'm new to this forum, but yes, I know Rob. He works at the Brampton L&M, I believe, and fixes tube amps out of his home. He builds anice tweed clone too. His website is www.classicamps.com
> Peace,
> Paul



...thanks, paul. i just sent him an email.

-dh


----------



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

Rob Fowler is a good tech, though pretty expensive compared to others named here.


----------

